# Spare tire fitment, X5 X6



## kevdogX6 (Aug 22, 2020)

I have a 2016 X6 and just found out it doesn't have the run flats installed, the previous owner put on regular tires. I'm now looking for a spare tire to put in the back. Does anyone know what other models (X5, etc) would have a spare tire that would work on a 2016 X6? thanks


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Look on RealOEM.com. You can surf around and find the BMW part number for the wheel, tire, and jack. SUV's have different jacks than the cars. You might also find the parts necessary to store the spare and jack under the floor instead of it hogging up your cargo area. Yeah, the X5's should work, and there are way more X5's built than X6's. But, very few of them have the optional spare tire.


----------



## kevdogX6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Does anyone know the specs on the spare wheel and tire? I see some spare donuts on CL and just wondering if I may get lucky.


----------

